# what's bad about too much vegetables?



## IJ300 (Mar 7, 2006)

I know anything in excess is bad, so what would happen if you ate too much vegetables in a day?  Would you constantly have to use the bathroom?  Also, how much is too much?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2006)

No such thing as too many vegetables! 

But seriously - well...
The calories will add up eventually so you could potentially halt weight loss (you would seriously have to eat a butt load).

Some vegetables can be goiterogenic if eaten raw (eg: broccoli etc) so you could potentially give yourself a goiter and hypothyroidism...

Too much oxalates could inhibit the absorption of some of the minerals (eg: calcium) so you could interfere with your nutrient levels and cause deficiencies. 

Too much fibre (I am talking levels of >100g a day) could also have a similar effect and prevent the absorption of some minerals/nutrients... Fibre could also decrease the absorption of essential fats - so if you had a really low intake you could potentially cause deficiency...

But I eat what many would term "a butt load" of vegetables a day and I am yet to have any negative effects - so I would imagine that most of these would only occur at massive quantities which a normal persons gastic volume could not accomodate.


----------



## cpush (Mar 7, 2006)

oo that broccoli fact is a little scary, I eat quite a bit.. everyday


----------



## Myztek (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't eat a ton of vegetables, but I eat a ton of fruit everyday. Oranges, apples, strawberries, grapes, bananas. Hopefully there's nothing wrong with that. ;d


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 8, 2006)

Depends on your total calorie intake etc...

But too much fruit can be negative - yes. The conversion of fructose in the liver is an enzyme dependant process and if you overwhelm this you can get increase in liver triglyceride levels and a few other things.

Everything in moderation...

I would stick to a max of 3-4 peices of fruit a day.


----------

